# Michigan monster pike. My PB ever



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

I wasnt catching much. After drilling 25-30 holes I found a hole with active feeding gills. I cought a 3-4" bluegill and put that on a tip up since I hadn't had a flag in 4hrs. Replaced that, and ran back to my shanty at 120pm ish. I cought a few more Small gills that weren't quite filletable and missed a bunch, by 155pm I had figured I had a 30min walk dragging gear behind me so I needed to pack it up and get goin to be on time to get kay from school. Checked and nope no flags, wait is that a flag well im not sure so I head over and I see the tip up almost down the hole and out of line. Immediatly I think fish on and start pulling in line. She had swam threw an entire weedbed, pulling line slowly I can feel some weight . The line broke free from the weeds an shortly after I see a decent sized head and bam she realized she was hooked and took off. After 5-6 runs I got her up the hole 2 different times, the last run I notice my knots are fraying so started to actually pull to keep her head up in the hole. She thrashes in the hole and breaks the #12lb test leader lin. The only thing I thought of was to Divebomb the hole and somehow I got my hand up her gill plate and threw her 4-5ft away from the hole, she was pinned in the snow!! I was shocked lol. Honestly thought she was 37-38inches and planned on releasing her. After 2 pics she was bleeding badly, I quickly decided to put her on the wall. Got home at 245pm and measured her. She measured 42" on the mark. I dont own a scale so what do you gator experts think? She was solid!!! I thought 15+



































I replaced the tip up to show ya how I found it. Just imagine theres no line haha


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful fish man!!!!!! I'd say close to 20. Major girth!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing and congratulations on an outstanding HAWG!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice fish!

I bet she's right around 20 lbs.

Congrats!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

That's an awesome fish! Great markings on her. Looks like 20lbs. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Definitely wall hanger IMO! Nice fish! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Awsome looking fish pretty for sure


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome Fish and great story, Congrats !

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

Man that's sweet, did you ever catch any other pike close to that or know of big pike in the lake you were fishing?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Deffinatly a mount worthy pike. Don't really hear about too many 40"+ in Michigan. My biggest pike was 34.5" and weighed 12lbs. Yours seems to be a little bit fatter so I would say it's probably between 20-25lbs.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

my pb is 37, that is a great fish good job. ON the wall


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats,my best is 36"',gonna look great on the wall.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like a twenty pounder to me.
Awesome fish. Definitely wall worthy.:thumbup:

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

turd_furguson said:


> Man that's sweet, did you ever catch any other pike close to that or know of big pike in the lake you were fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




2 yrs ago myself and 2 buddies went out........ Flag flag jason set the hook and this thing shot off and took line from the tip up as it laid in the snow, my buddy starts fighting it, other buddys at the hole lookin down waiting and ive got the tip up in hand keepin it wound up. Several runs later and 15-20 mins he gets it close to the hole. I hear brad holler holy BLEEP BLEEP MY GOSH! So I look down the 6" hole and I never saw the back of the gill plate nor an eye ball!!!!!! Its not a quantity lake but a qualitu lake. This fish has a 4-4.5 gill plate, I checked hahaha.

My pb northern prior to was 30" an skinny
Biggest fish was 33inch 21lb salmon from pm river


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

nice fish very fun post to read. nice job


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

Swampstud said:


> 2 yrs ago myself and 2 buddies went out........ Flag flag jason set the hook and this thing shot off and took line from the tip up as it laid in the snow, my buddy starts fighting it, other buddys at the hole lookin down waiting and ive got the tip up in hand keepin it wound up. Several runs later and 15-20 mins he gets it close to the hole. I hear brad holler holy BLEEP BLEEP MY GOSH! So I look down the 6" hole and I never saw the back of the gill plate nor an eye ball!!!!!! Its not a quantity lake but a qualitu lake. This fish has a 4-4.5 gill plate, I checked hahaha.
> 
> My pb northern prior to was 30" an skinny
> Biggest fish was 33inch 21lb salmon from pm river


Good stuff, my largest pike was 31", just started spearing them this year. I caught a bunch of 13+" perch biggest was 15 1/2" and 2.39lbs, didn't even know there was perch in the lake.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

At 44" I would say its a little better than 20.... And less than 25. 

A pike here at 44 is just a little thicker and about 25.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Fish of a lifetime...congrats!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL FISH!!!! :coolgleam

Must have been a blast!!!!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Great fish!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Wanted to say thanks for the positive comments! I hope someday to catch one even bigger!


----------



## C.Smitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice One!!!


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water....seriously,that is a beautiful fish and great story! Congrats


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats on a very nice fish, my pb 33", very nice !


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome fish! Definitely a monster!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome pike, NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

18-20 lb. I have a 40" from Saginaw Bay on the wall and it looked pretty fat. On the scale it was 15 lb.

Taxi probably has a scale

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great fish! 22lbs


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great fish man my pb is 38 and 12 lbs..id say 20+lbs for sure.fun fights on tip ups

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job! A fish like that is on my bucket list.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great fish! I saw your pic shared on Facebook. Congrats!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't snitch yourself out, where I come from that's hand fishing!!:lol::lol::lol:

"She thrashes in the hole and breaks the #12lb test leader lin. The only thing I thought of was to Divebomb the hole and somehow I got my hand up her gill plate and threw her 4-5ft away from the hole, she was pinned in the snow!!"


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Whatever it's weight, it's a nice pike!


----------

